# Incident at CFB Borden leads to brief evacuation



## Ammo (11 May 2010)

Not too many official details 

http://www.cp24.com/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20100511/100511_cfb_borden/20100511/?hub=CP24Home

An incident at CFB Borden on Tuesday caused a brief evacuation of one of the buildings on the military base southwest of Barrie. 
Canadian Forces' Lieut. Carrie Pluck wouldn't give details of the incident except to say it wasn't a shooting and no one was injured. 
She said normalcy is being restored to the base and the incident has been resolved.


----------



## armyvern (11 May 2010)

Let me tell 'ya, after an hour and a half sitting in an exam and exiting "desperately needing Timmies" and finding oneself locked down ... one is glad to learn that the situation was successfully resolved in a very timely manner.

Kudos to all those involved & affected today. Good on 'ya.


----------



## scas (11 May 2010)

I'm in borden now on my course.. I can say for sure, OPP TRU was there, and suiting up around lunch time here.


----------



## armyvern (11 May 2010)

scas said:
			
		

> I'm in borden now on my course.. I can say for sure, OPP TRU was there, and suiting up around lunch time here.



They are frequently to be seen at Timmies around here ... and often park in the same row of parking spaces as I at my current work bldg here on base which happens to be very close to the bldg where the situation transpired.

I came out of my exam at approx 1140hrs to find out I was locked into the premises, we were free to go by 1205.


----------



## scas (11 May 2010)

I left timmies at about 1140.. and the had the road from the far lights all the over to the fire  hall and all side streets closed off. Just got told by the duty guys that its been reported in the msm now.


----------



## medicineman (11 May 2010)

scas said:
			
		

> I'm in borden now on my course.. I can say for sure, OPP TRU was there, and suiting up around lunch time here.



Problem is Borden is used as a training facility for most of the police tactical teams in the area - OPP, Durham, York, I've seen Metro TO there.  However, who knows in this case...will have to wait for 9D to touch base tonight (assuming it wasn't her :).

MM


----------



## Occam (11 May 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> They are frequently to be seen at Timmies around here ... and often park in the same row of parking spaces as I at my current work bldg here on base which happens to be very close to the bldg where the situation transpired.
> 
> I came out of my exam at approx 1140hrs to find out I was locked into the premises, we were free to go by 1205.



One of my neighbours is on the (a?) TRU, and has been in Borden for the last couple of weeks; I would assume for training.  Is it possible they forgot to inform everyone else of an exercise?


----------



## armyvern (11 May 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> One of my neighbours is on the (a?) TRU, and has been in Borden for the last couple of weeks; I would assume for training.  Is it possible they forgot to inform everyone else of an exercise?



They are always here trg and have been out and about constantly over the past few weeks. One stole my normal spot at Timmies last week!!   If he had not been so tall, so damn well built, and so damn good-looking ... I`d have, I`d have ...  

They were not on base `to respond` to this incident, they just happened to be here.

It was a No Duff.


----------



## scas (11 May 2010)

I heard opposite.. They responded, cause the one OPP is seen was blocking the main road down from timmies


----------



## scas (11 May 2010)

And of course.. I wouldn't trust the MP's on this base.. I know some of the guys that trained them..  (I is ascared of them)


----------



## armyvern (11 May 2010)

scas said:
			
		

> I heard opposite.. They responded, cause the one OPP is seen was blocking the main road down from timmies



What is being said is that they did not show up just "to respond" to the incident ... they were already ON base when the incident occured; they are here doing trg.

PS: I know some MPs here ... they aren't too bad. Got their apples, peaches and oranges just like every trade.


----------



## scas (11 May 2010)

I know one guy going through training soon.. hes doing ride alongs now.. I was his section commander when I was Pres Inf.. Good guy though, like to take the p**s out of him somedays


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 May 2010)

OK, speculation ended.

From Milnet.ca member Ammo:

Base building evacuated 

http://www.thebarrieexaminer.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2574168

A Base Borden medical building was evacuated Tuesday morning after a man was heard uttering threatening comments. 

There were no injuries and no weapon was involved. 

Everyone was cleared out of the Canadian Forces Health Services Training Centre around 10:30 a.m. when the first call was made to base security, according to base spokesperson 2nd Lieut. Carrie Pluck. 


Military police, with help from provincial police officers who were training on the base west of Barrie at the time, secured the building as a precaution, she said. 

A man, who is a school employee, was taken into custody. 

"The school and hospital were evacuated as a precautionary measure to ensure the safety and security of all personnel within the facility," Pluck said. 

It is not known what led to the comments or whether the man was under stress. 

"As the member is still seeing medical professionals, I can not confirm at this time (if stress was a factor)," Pluck said. "Canadian Forces members are our most important assets, and every possible precaution is taken to protect their safety and security." 

Pluck could not say what kind of training the OPP was involved in on the base, but added provincial police regularly use the facilities for training. 

The suspect was taken into military police custody. 

"All allegations of offences by Canadian Forces personnel are taken seriously," Pluck said. "The Canadian Forces conducts investigations to determine the facts, analyze the evidence and, if warranted, lay appropriate charges."

The suspect's name and age have not been released as the investigation is ongoing and no charges have been laid, she added. 




Milnet.ca Staff


----------

